# Labor and delivery



## Dustilin (Apr 10, 2016)

I am a new kid on the goat street block. (Pun intended). 
Last November we purchased four Registered Nubian does. Borrowed a young Toggenburg buck. 
We now have three ready to deliver. Ivy looks like she is starting into labor, she has bagged up nicely and is getting that vacant look in her eyes, arching back, sunken sides. But the kids are being acrobatic. They are flipping and kicking. 
I was thinking they would be more still during labor. 
Any comments?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't think it is active labor yet.


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Sometimes the kids getting into position for birth will cause the doe enough discomfort to look like labor. Sounds like she is uncomfortable but not in labor yet.

I check the ligaments at thr tail to help me know when to take them seriously. If you look at the kidding forum section there's a thread that tells how to do that. 

I also have decided that they only sure way to know a doe is in labor is if she's pushing.  welcome to the "doe code"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All you can do is watch her, some will have them quickly, while others may be in pre- labor for many hours.
I know it is frustrating. 

When you stand from behind her, look at her belly, are her sides still up, seeing (Baby bumps) or does she appear to be thinner looking?
If she looks thinner than before, the kids are working their way to the birth canal.

Any discharge?

Is her udder super duper tight and shiny in appearance?


----------



## Dustilin (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you all for the encouragement. Her ligaments are gone, her tail seems totally disconnected. But no real hard pushy actions or discharge yet. Today is day 150, we did get a visual for her date. I'll post the results.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She sounds close. Good luck.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Keep us posted!


----------



## Dustilin (Apr 10, 2016)

Still waiting. We now have light clear discharge. No pushing yet. I'm so impatient and excited


----------



## Dustilin (Apr 10, 2016)

Looks like a me Ivy is going to get going now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yes, that is it. 
Happy Kidding.


----------



## Dustilin (Apr 10, 2016)

Here we are a 9 1/2# buck. Very good. Up and nursing strong in 15 min.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Yay!!! Congrats!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Congratulations! So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute, congrats.


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Congrats and welcome to TGS!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

He's so handsome! Congratulations!


----------



## Dustilin (Apr 10, 2016)

I have been loving this forum. Thanks to all of you out there willing to share. 
We were blessed with a new baby doe this morning. Everything went perfect. She is 8# and mom and baby are doing well. In This picture 'Tinkerbell' is about 20 minutes old.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yup! That's it  Keep us updated! After my doe started having that- she kidded within about 4-5 hours


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Ugh- lol so embarrassing! My computer didn't show the last page of posts until AFTER I posted my reply! Geez!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, we love new babies.


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

So cute!


----------



## Dustilin (Apr 10, 2016)

We are now finished kidding for this season. Another doe . 8# named her Katee because she looks so much like her daddy who's name is Kato. 
I'm very thankful that all is doing well. Now on to milking.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Dustilin (Apr 10, 2016)

My first milking went very well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

